# 12 dpiui BFP Light brown/pinkish discharge



## wahinegir1

I don't know how many more times I can go through this. We've had 3 BFP's (Dec '10, Jul '11, Jul '12) that have ended in m/c (blighted ovum @ 6wks and 2 chemicals, respectively).

On 9/17/12 we had our 3rd IUI. I tested on days 10 & 11 piui and got very distinct BFP's. From experience my trigger is gone by day 7 (the dosages never change) so I am very certain that the BFP's were real.

I didn't have any symptoms except for a tender/bloated feeling in my uterus and last night my bb's felt heavier and fuller (although not much). My other pregnancies I've felt tired, run down and massive headaches.

I do a progesterone vaginal suppository 2x day.

This morning, I tested again and saw a line. 4 hours later my pantyliner had significant traces of light brown/pink discharge. My uterus aches and I am 2 days away from my beta.

I know it's not implantation because in order to get my BFP, I had to have already implanted. 

Has this happened to anyone else? Can you share your experience? I can't believe I am most likely facing a 4th loss. And did anyone else have relatively unexplained infertility with pregnancies and early losses? If so, was there a diagnosis? Something we should look for?


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi,
Raises hand.
I am a former unexplained. Now explained.
Hypothyroid - was undiagnosed due to old guidelines.
Endo and Celiac disease.
In the past I have had a blighted ovum, and other early loses.
At the moment I have a BFP. 
But like you spotting. I am hoping it is from a yeast infection I got in my tww. It began light pink with a little red here and there but very light.
Now brown.
I am hoping the spotting is from irritation of my cervix with the infection, plus from the applicator for the cream. 
I began brown today and picked up some progesterone sups tonight. (It is night here). I did another application of the cream and will take the prog when go to bed.
I have heard but never experienced, some people get spotting from irritation from prog sups. Maybe that is your case.
Good luck from someone in a similar situation:flower:


----------



## wahinegir1

Gingersnaps said:


> Hypothyroid - was undiagnosed due to old guidelines.

Hi, Gingersnaps! Thanks for responding and sharing your story.

I am interested to know about the "old guidelines". Before we began treatment, they ran whole battery of hormonal tests on me. I have really low AMH (don't have the # in front of me, but I am in the "unlikely to conceive even with help" category, even though the past two IUI's we have successfully conceived). All other tests for us are completely normal (auto-immune, coagulant, chromosomal).

So frustrating. The spotting has seemed to slow down and my uterus feels 'bruised' (sore, slightly crampy or bloated). I am really sick with a cold/allergies too so I know I am not handling things well.

I just can't go through a 4th m/c (like I have a choice, right?) and getting in touch with or a response from my dr is near impossible. 

I don't think I've ever had a reaction from the progesterone (not even symptomatic when taking them) except for feeling like the Exxon Valdez all night/day. Bless your heart - having to deal with the YI cream (and the YI) as well as the progesterone and the 2ww.

Will you keep me updated?


----------



## wahinegir1

Update:

The spotting/discharge has subsided a bit. I POAS yesterday morning and the line was darker than the previous day. However, I POAS this morning (14dpiui) and the line is much fainter, almost not even there.

Still no AF and any symptoms I did have seem to have gone away (fuller bb's, 'sore' uterus). I am exhausted but I think that is the effect of the cold I had this weekend. 

Trying to decide if I should go in for my beta this morning. Although I do want to know the number, if it registers above a 5, it is considered pregnant. If it does not go up in 48 hours, I still will have to wait another month before being able to attempt IVF.


----------



## wahinegir1

Update:

As of Feb 19, 2013, I am now 24 weeks along with a baby girl. The 3rd attempt at IUI took!

Possibly the spotting was implantation bleeding. The pregnancy started out as twins, but one did not make it after the 8th week.


----------



## kel21

Congrats! Sorry about the twin though. Thanks for updating!


----------

